# Game Thread ~ Detriot @ Toronto (01/30/2004)(7:00 pm, Sportsnet FAN 590)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Game Thread ~ Detriot @ Toronto (01/30/2004)(7:00 pm, Toronto 1 FAN 590)*

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/pistons/images/pistons_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">Detriot At Toronto <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr>

Detriot Starting Line Up





































Toronto Raptors Starting Line up






































</center></Font>


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

*hey homes ...*

hey Homie ... were'nt you leaving us at some point last summer ?? ... VERY GLAD to have you still in the lineup .. but I thought you decided to 'dis us ?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Just a little correction, the game's on Toronto1...


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

This will be the real test....If we win this and show a good deal of intensity, I will be very pleased and will be very optomistic with the rest of their games til the AS break....


----------



## Milla (Jan 27, 2004)

I think we will win, but it will be a tight game. In any case, I hope Darko gets some minutes. I still haven't seen him play. What a disappointment.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Just a little correction, the game's on Toronto1...


ahh you're right. but i can't change the thread title once someone replies. i need a mod to correct it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: hey homes ...*



> Originally posted by <b>ozzzymandius</b>!
> hey Homie ... were'nt you leaving us at some point last summer ?? ... VERY GLAD to have you still in the lineup .. but I thought you decided to 'dis us ?


ya for like a day. then i came back LOL


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i wonder if the raps are gonna double-team big ben on the boards. it's a definitely a risky tactic, but a small team like toronto almost has no choice but to send five guys to the glass. 

i mean, it's a very interesting idea, and it worked on wallace the last time we saw the pistons. i'm just interested to see what strategy KO employs to slow him down. either way, i'd definitely bet "under" if i were in vegas for this game. 150 combined sounds about right. 

peace


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Can someone please explain to me why I can't watch this game in the ottawa area?? I just moved here from toronto. I was shocked when I first fond out ottawa carries the SportsNet East feed not SportsNet ontario and miss half of the raptors games. But today both Raptors.com and and sportsnet.com said Sportsnet East was playing the game and its not.....Its poker...the ontario feed.

Why don't I get to see the games anymore? :upset:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't see it, either. The whole SportsNet East-Sportsnet Ontario problem occurs again. :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I can't see it, either. The whole SportsNet East-Sportsnet Ontario problem occurs again. :upset:


It's on Toronto1.

But since you're not watching, I'll fill you in. Michael Curry surprisingly was able to play and started the game, and scored the Raptors' only 20 points - all plays were run for him - before leaving the game because of a splinter in his nose late in the 4th. The seriousness of the injury is not known yet, but the Raptors will sure miss his hard-nosed defense, which allowed Ben Wallace to go for a career high 55 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> It's on Toronto1.
> ...


Ok. :kissmy: 

Hey Bud, what's our record with Curry injured, BTW? :naughty:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good overall performance by everyone, now O'niel needs to go with the starters for majority of the 3rd qtr to build or maintain the lead.
We can't let it slip away like how did in motown.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok. :kissmy:
> ...


Better than our record with Carter injured. :duh-doy:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Better than our record with Carter injured. :duh-doy:


Well, you should be happy to know that Curry's time of recovery should be shorter than initially thought.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: hey homes ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> ya for like a day. then i came back LOL


glad you decided to stay after all, love the game threads you make :yes:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Hey Bud, what's our record with Curry injured, BTW? :naughty:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i've really liked how KO is using the bench for this game.

give rest to our starters, and let the bench do alot of the dirty work :yes:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

good stuff overal but i was somewhat concerned about their effort in the latter part of the 2nd half....hopefully they add a few more points to the score (and their lead) and win this game....


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm seeing AD-like hands from Moiso :nonono:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Raptors are going to fall apart in the trademark 2nd half and lose this one.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the freethrow battle might become a big factor down the stretch. don't forget about it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, you should be happy to know that Curry's time of recovery should be shorter than initially thought.


Yes, and that KO said (paraphrasing), "Whatever time the doctors say, he'll be back in half that time."

Back where? In KO's bed? Cause why would he put him in there when he's not 100% and be more succeptable (sic) to injury?

Or actually, he should do that! And hopefully Curry'll get a terrible career-ending injury and never play again!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Raptors are going to fall apart in the trademark 2nd half and lose this one.


Guys, I think I'm hearing things. Did someone say something?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Guys, I think I'm hearing things. Did someone say something?


yes, he said Curry brings intangibles to this team that doesn't show on the stat sheet


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can somebody tell me if all of Jalen's turnovers are his fault or what? 6 turnovers is pretty ugly.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> yes, he said Curry brings intangibles to this team that doesn't show on the stat sheet


DAMMIT!!!! Even Allah has turned on me!!! :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors are letting them back into the game....

COME ON YOU STUPIDHEADS PUT THEM AWAY AND WIN THE FREAKIN GAME!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Can somebody tell me if all of Jalen's turnovers are his fault or what? 6 turnovers is pretty ugly.


i haven't even realized that Rose has that many


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

IDIOT REFS!!!! HE DID NOT HAVE CONTROL!!!! IDIOTS!!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> IDIOT REFS!!!! HE DID NOT HAVE CONTROL!!!! IDIOTS!!!!!!


i know

what the heck is up with that call? how often do you even see refs calling fouls with less than a second left?

:upset:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

okay, tie game going into the 4th. things have been turned up a notch. 

let's go raps :woot:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i know
> ...


Well I remember back in the 2000 Finals, the Pacers took a long 3 (around midcourt) and the Lakers fouled them, and they got 3 FT's with no time left on the clock. I think it was Jalen actually. Might be wrong though.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I know it's not the same but the Pistons just lost a game to the Twolves with like 2 seconds left on the clock on a BS call.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WHY am I a Raptors fan? Why can't I be a fan of a team that wins games? Why can't I be a fan of a team that has decent owners that want to win?


Well at least I have the Pacers to root for in the playoffs... this game is disgusting. The Raptors are disgusting. This season has been disgusting.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is Alvin Williams great or is Alvin Williams great?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF?!?!?! F'N BS!!!!

They let Rip Hamilton go without a call, and then they call Vince Carter for the EXACT SAME THING on the other end of the court.

And then stupid Chauncey stupid Billups extends the lead to 5.


STUPID REFS!!!! I KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Budweiser, those are quite bold statements. I think you're too impatient. Look at the Bulls fans. Are they saying **** about their respective team?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Budweiser, those are quite bold statements. I think you're too impatient. Look at the Bulls fans. Are they saying **** about their respective team?


No, but they won 6 championships less than a decade ago, so they have every right to stfu.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OK so when we NEED HIM THE MOST, Bosh lets the rebound slip away.

Rookie mistake, no biggie... besides, if we lose this one it'll be because of the refs.

AND Rip just missed on the first FT. Good news, just give it to Alvin for the 3 now and we'll be in OT.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Has Jalen Rose been watching too much of Jamal Crawford tapes, or is he bringing his shooting skills from Chicago which Crawford taught him? This guy is ****in 2-12 tonight.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> the freethrow battle might become a big factor down the stretch. don't forget about it.


called it during hafltime, and with 12 seconds left the raps are 9-15 from the line, while the pistons are 19-25

:nonono:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

alright, we need a 3....KO knows how to get his guys open (ex: donyell against the spurs, bosh against the heat).....just gotta hope they execute and nail it.....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

CARTER MADE IT!!!!!! OMFG!!!! HE MADE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince with 25 points? That's like Allen Iverson scoring 55 points.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TIE GAME WITH 5.6 SECONDS LEFT, VC HITS A 3!!!11


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


so bud, what do you think of the officiating for tonite's game?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> TIE GAME WITH 5.6 SECONDS LEFT, VC HITS A 3!!!11


ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

BOOYA!!!!

but theres still like 6 secs left.....if chauncey nails the game winner....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

----!!! Theres still 5 seconds left!!!! AGH!!!!

double team both Chauncey and Rip and PRAY!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

though it's pistons ball :uhoh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OT!!!!


Although it's pathetic we're going to OT in the first place.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

good D by Palacio on Billups.

for OT, keep Mo Pete on Rip and either Palacio or Alvin on Billups.

gotta stop the guard penetration.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

good stuff palacio....hopefully vince doesnt disappear for the next 4 minutes of OT and only shows up last minute....


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Hahaha, we're going to get smoked in OT. simple as that.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you SportsNet. I'm so glad I'm missing this game. :upset:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NeoSamurai</b>!
> good stuff palacio....hopefully vince doesnt disappear for the next 4 minutes of OT and only shows up last minute....


he's showed up for the whole second half


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> so bud, what do you think of the officiating for tonite's game?


Good question. :thinking:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Thank you SportsNet. I'm so glad I'm missing this game. :upset:


Toronto1, channel 15


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

The play-by-play is great


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Perhaps Vince Carter is sending a message to all the people that regrets him as an allstar starter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Toronto1, channel 15


I'm not in the Toronto broadcast area. The regional broadcast is on SportsNet East, but they are playing an old episode of "Beyond the Glory" instead. RaptorsTV is showing NBATV, so I'm getting occasional highlights, but that's it. Between that, this board, and NBA's Courtside Live flash stats, I'm trying to keep up with the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Perhaps Vince Carter is sending a message to all the people that regrets him as an allstar starter.


Yeah, 0-2 in OT so far... what a message!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Perhaps Vince Carter is sending a message to all the people that regrets him as an allstar starter.


geez, make up your mind. first you ridiculed VC earlier, and now you're saying VC is sending out a message?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> geez, make up your mind. first you ridiculed VC earlier, and now you're saying VC is sending out a message?


When did I ridicule VC?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great play by Alvin!!!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

what poise by bosh to nail 2 ft's to give us the lead.....87-86 minute thirty left....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OK I don't know what to say. I just don't know what to say.

VVVVIIIINNNNCCCCEEEE!!!!!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

chris bosh with an offensive rebound and vc comes with a fade away on sura.....when vince decides to show up, he takes over.....


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Ben Wallace has been BOSHED throughout this whole game thus far.

glad to see the *rookie* isn't afraid by the two-time defending champion


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OK I don't know what to say. I just don't know what to say.
> 
> VVVVIIIINNNNCCCCEEEE!!!!!


trick, Budweiser is *the one* that has to make up his mind, whether he's your friend or not.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> trick, Budweiser is *the one* that has to make up his mind, whether he's your friend or not.


What are you talking about?

I said Vince wasn't sending a message becasue he was 0-2 at the time. And when Vince MADE an extremely tough shot, I gave him props.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

always loved Rip's game....except when he plays us.

:upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> always loved Rip's game....except when he plays us.
> 
> :upset:


Same here.

90-89 Pistons.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

rip hamilton is killing me here.....the guy simply knows how to get his shot off and get to the line.....kudos to the guy....


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If the Raptors lose, this was just a waste of 53 minutes.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WHERE'S THE FOUL? WHERE'S THE FOUL? WHERE'S THE FOUL? THE RAPTORS WERE FOULED LIKE 5 MOTHER****ING ****ING TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY ****ING ****!!!!!!!!! STUPID *** REFS!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Alvin, what were you thinking? :nonono:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Alvin, what were you thinking? :nonono:


He got FOULED!!!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> WHERE'S THE FOUL? WHERE'S THE FOUL? WHERE'S THE FOUL? THE RAPTORS WERE FOULED LIKE 5 MOTHER****ING ****ING TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY ****ING ****!!!!!!!!! STUPID *** REFS!!!!!


and to think Sura got fouled earlier with a second left on a possession he had *no control* over.

:upset:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

big ben wallace...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS





> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS





> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NeoSamurai</b>!
> rip hamilton is killing me here.....the guy simply knows how to get his shot off and get to the line.....kudos to the guy....


and i'm glad to have him on my fantasy team...

dunno whether to be  or :sigh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> and to think Sura got fouled earlier with a second left on a possession he had *no control* over.
> ...


Exactly. I think I'll say it again.



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS I HATE REFS


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> and i'm glad to have him on my fantasy team...
> ...


You should be :sigh:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Great game guys. The Raptors impressed me tonight, they showed alot of heart. Good luck the rest of the season, except when you play us of course.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NeoSamurai</b>!
> big ben wallace...


yea, the one time he had to made a big defensive stop for DET :sigh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

:verysad:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Great game guys. The Raptors impressed me tonight, they showed alot of heart. Good luck the rest of the season, except when you play us of course.


lol yeah it was a good game. As much as I hate the refs, I know we played like crap in the 2nd half, notably the 3rd quarter. And hey bad reffing happens to all teams (T'Wolves game for you guys), just more to the Raptors.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

THE RAPTORS LOST. WHAT A DISSAPOINTMENT. I AM OFFICIALLY NOT A RAPTOR FAN. **** THE RAPTORS. 

Nah, just kidding. I'm just pissed off over the Raptors. I hope they can make up for it further into the season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

One good stat: Vince Carter - 31 points

And the stat that lost us the game: Vince Carter - 2/6 FT's


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You should be :sigh:


duely noted, :sigh:

anyways, despite the loss, i enjoyed this game. glad i haven't missed it seeing as how i've been missing games constantly.

VC looked like the VC of old, while Bosh was great against Ben Wallace. he took it strong against him despite having been blocked a couple of times earlier. and i love how these two are working together with their pick and rolls, half the time meant for Carter while the other half meant for Bosh. 

is it a preview of how these two will work together in the future? :yes: 

as for Rose, big time :nonono: maybe he should've focused more as a playmaker like in the Philly game rather than a scorer. he simply didn't have anything to offer on the offensive end.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> One good stat: Vince Carter - 31 points
> 
> And the stat that lost us the game: Vince Carter - 2/6 FT's


or how bout:
JALEN ROSE 35 mins, 2-12 FGs, 0-1 3pt, 2-2 FTs, 4 rbs, 3 asts, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 6 Tos, 0 blks, 6 pts


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It was a tough loss, but even though we blew the lead, we fought back to send it to overtime.

rip killed us, mo-pete was playing excellent defense on him, but he still managed to get good shots off those curls. 

bosh got us some key rebounds late in the game, and that one in overtime. he also hit a lot of tough shots over big ben, he showed no fear against the two time DPOY.

alvin hit us some clutch shots, but was a liability on defense, he really lost his quickness with all these injuries. his backcourt partner, jalen had a bad game, struggled shooting, and just played horrible defense.

VINCE! he probably played one of his best games of the season. he absolutely carried this team on his back, and made some real important shots, including that amazing shot that took this game to overtime. he did have some bad defensive plays, but overall he played very good defense, he was very active with the steals and blocks. i think vince may be coming off that looong slump.

If we play with this kind of basketball consistently, we'd win a hell of a lot more games.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> or how bout:
> JALEN ROSE 35 mins, 2-12 FGs, 0-1 3pt, 2-2 FTs, 4 rbs, 3 asts, 3 fouls, 1 steal, 6 Tos, 0 blks, 6 pts


So true.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i didn't see KO use his bench thorougly in the second half. we could've used the bench's hard grinded D during DET's run in the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Did you guys notice, before tip-off he was shown on camera giving the finger? LMAO!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Did you guys notice, before tip-off he was shown on camera giving the finger? LMAO!


yea :laugh:

gotta love the guy's personality.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

dissapointing losss.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> It was a tough loss, but even though we blew the lead, we fought back to send it to overtime.
> 
> rip killed us, mo-pete was playing excellent defense on him, but he still managed to get good shots off those curls.
> ...



I totally agreed that Alvin William has lost a setp defensively, I watch the Sixers games here in HK. Eric Snow was never a great penetrator but he let Snow slashes thru on few ocassaions. I think it's time to bench Alvin and play Mo more, but Vince has to be the ball handler along with Rose in clutch situation.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

why can't Carter and Rose play a good game together?....Marshall now just score like 12 pts in first quarter and 2 pts after that....

Raps should have won this one :sigh: .....but we all knew Rip will just make the impossible, he's just too good.....

another Moiso sighting....I think KO is trying to get him warm up for the Lakers game....


----------



## Milla (Jan 27, 2004)

DM only scored his points in the first quarter - which is becoming all too common in Raptor games - b/c he doesn't get the ball after!!!!!!! Don't blame it on him - blame it on the brainless coach we have and on the players for not being able to spot their best player.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ahh even though we lost we played a great game. i'm overall happy.

bosh had 13 13

and

carter finally showed up for a game


----------



## Abner Doon (Jan 16, 2004)

Rip is an all-star right?

He's been one all year. Clearly the best player on his team and best in the East


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

tough loss. 

it's just hard to put away the pistons. i don't think they had any business staying in the game at all, yet they went home with the W. we were playing pretty well, i thought; they just wouldn't go away. 

from a "talent" point of view, i'd still take our roster over theirs any day of the week. it's just that we have a group of habitual underachievers while they have an incredible group of _over_achievers.

peace


----------

